# first move



## marlon (Aug 22, 2006)

The first technique in most kenpo/kempo defense responses toi a punch usually involves a block.  When considering the PAM and BAM concepts and tailoring I wonder what to response to a jab or series of jab strikes would be?  I can see the move as offensive in nature regardless if it lands on the arm for the 'block' or not.  However, from my very very limited understanding of the concepts in sl4 does this work?  EX an initial inward knife block against the right arm , would be effective as an outward knife against a left arm or a strike straight to the neck  or fingers in the eyes a strike to the collarbone...Would this work with the concepts of sl4 or is this type of tailoring ineffective for what is done by the movement as per sl4?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## kosho (Sep 19, 2006)

The first thing I look at is how the person has set up there feet. the hands  and feet are tied together. with out 1  the othere  can not do its job.  A lot of schools  loose power in there punches because of not truly understanding the power with in each out..  and also the weakness. 
so dealing with a jab... by setting up to the lead foot  will control the attackers  and you can watch the natural law of movment. with in the attackers upper body. by touching  and changing the attackers body ( he does all the work). he just does not know this... you can make them move to a area of total weakness and then take them out... 
my 2 cents
steve


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 19, 2006)

Tag for later review.


----------

